# Human Interest



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi all. I found this forum by accident and read a few threads. I keep coming back because I find the human nature angle interesting. I initially thought most of the respondents here where nuts. After reading a couple hundred threads I was amazed how accurate and insightful most people here are. I don't comment often because I am not a wayward or a betrayed.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

QuietGuy said:


> I initially thought most of the respondents here where nuts. After reading a couple hundred threads I was amazed how accurate and insightful most people here are.



that's because you were socially conditioned in your belief system.


----------

